
Ruby is alive and well and thinking about the next 25 years - hit8run
https://www.techradar.com/news/ruby-is-alive-and-well-and-thinking-about-the-next-25-years
======
hit8run
Wanted to share this article. I'm currently enjoying Ruby/Rails more and more
again and I really appreciate all the effort people like Matz, Tenderlove, DHH
and many others in the community are putting into the ecosystem.

